# how to rotate picture?



## gladmar101 (Sep 16, 2014)

How to rotate picture? When I post the picture its a pair always on slanting, not on standing.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 16, 2014)

Easy answer...Turn your camera when you take the picture.


----------



## Locked (Sep 16, 2014)

On the pic software I use to resize photos it is the r key that rotates the photo and then you need to save it after rotating it.


----------

